# specialized HOTROCK XTR finally!



## md247 (Dec 8, 2011)

just noticed this new bike on specialized website. fully decked out 24" hot rock with SID fork.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Venturewest (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow! Now that's crazy. That will give the Scott RC Jr a run for the money. I wonder what the thing costs? It must be at least 2K.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Published specs for the XTR hotrock are 73° STA and 70° HTA, exact same as for the slightly lower xc-pro model w/ suntour 24" fork. When I checked the angles on a good picture of the XTR/SID bike, they came out more like 70° & 67°. I highly suspect that they simply equipped an existing 24"frame with a 26" SID fork, jacking up all the geometry in the process instead of sourcing an actual 24" fork.


----------



## BATRG3 (Dec 11, 2012)

I think they did the same thing to the Hotrock 20 Pro, giving it a 24" fork. Made me lose interest in the model.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Once again, specialized has a chance to do something totally cool but unfortunately shows little thought and poor execution. 

Hopefully this isn't some adverse marketing ploy to show that there is no place for a higher end kids market by not selling this overdone ill fitting bike. 

Essentially they grabbed the Hotrock frame, threw a 26" SID and an XTR grouppo on it. They will charge a ton of money for it and sit confused wondering why no one buys it. 

Try sizing the bars and grips to the right size. Give it a decent crank length. Put a true 24" fork on the bike, i.e. RST F1rst Air. And when is the last time you saw Schrader valves on what is sure to be a +$4k bike?

I like the idea of the XTR gruppo but an XTR, XT, SLX mix would have been a much better decision. Save some money and bring the price point to $2k. You would have a winner there.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Umm you must have missed this part about Specialized Specialized Editions
"Every Specialized is a limited edition. Some are much more so than others. Each bike in this collection is the result of a very specific vision of our R&D team, featuring custom graphics and hand-picked specifications, produced once and in extremely limited quantities. When they are gone, they're really gone."

The thing will cost a fortune and not be worth what is costs. The XC Pro 24 is already $1600 for a kids bike. You can buy lower end models, swap out just about everything, end up with a better, cheaper bike,


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

stom_m3 said:


> Once again, specialized has a chance to do something totally cool but unfortunately shows little thought and poor execution.


Agreed, still specing long 165mm cranks on a kids bike among other things


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

I agree it's poorly executed but a decent attempt. They took the standard frame, made it raw with a clear coat, threw some xtr at it and threw a 26" SID 80mm fork on it. It's maybe 750 grams lighter than the $1600 24 XC Pro would be my bet and $3500 if not more. 

I think the $1600 24 XC Pro is a good deal if the wheels are sub-1350 grams and had a better fork. They are almost there. Figuring all the time put into it, a $1600 23 pound bike with decent parts looks pretty good. 

If you buy the $600 model, swap everything out with better parts you probably are back up to $1500 so might as well buy cheap used Craigslist bike. Sure you can do it cheaper/lighter if you have random parts around, but you still bought those parts at some point, have hours upon hours invested reading forums and are building sketchy 16 spoke wheels to save 150 grams.

Someone please post up a pic of their 24" XC Pro. What does it weigh? What do the wheels weight? I've yet to see one posted here and they have been available since last July. 

Cheap. Strong. Light. Pick two. What are you willing to pay for a good 24" wheel bike and how much would it ideally weigh? It seems like everyone wants a good 24" bike that weights 23 pounds and not pay over $500 for one. All the research and time I can tell you it will not happen. The Scott Scale Jr. RC at $1050 seems the best bet so far.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

GSJ1973 said:


> I agree it's poorly executed but a decent attempt. They took the standard frame, made it raw with a clear coat, threw some xtr at it and threw a 26" SID 80mm fork on it. It's maybe 750 grams lighter than the $1600 24 XC Pro would be my bet and $3500 if not more.
> 
> I think the $1600 24 XC Pro is a good deal if the wheels are sub-1350 grams and had a better fork. They are almost there. Figuring all the time put into it, a $1600 23 pound bike with decent parts looks pretty good.
> 
> ...


I bought a Marin with discs for the frame to be honest. I replaced most of the bike but I kept all the stock parts. The new parts will go over to a 26er frame when he's ready. So when it's time to sell the 24 inch bike, I can put it back to stock and recoup some money. The wheels, cranks and air fork that wont move over, I'll sell on here, plenty of parents looking for 24inch wheels, air fork and shorten cranks.

I ended up under the $1600 and I think I'll recoup much more than someone trying to resell a $1600 kids bike. I also think I ended up with a better bike.


----------



## Bushrat (Feb 13, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> I bought a Marin with discs for the frame to be honest. I replaced most of the bike but I kept all the stock parts. The new parts will go over to a 26er frame when he's ready. So when it's time to sell the 24 inch bike, I can put it back to stock and recoup some money. The wheels, cranks and air fork that wont move over, I'll sell on here, plenty of parents looking for 24inch wheels, air fork and shorten cranks.
> 
> I ended up under the $1600 and I think I'll recoup much more than someone trying to resell a $1600 kids bike. I also think I ended up with a better bike.


RRP in Oz is $4995..........


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Bushrat said:


> RRP in Oz is $4995..........


???


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> ???


I speak Aussie.

RRP = MSRP

$4995 AUD = $4360 USD


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

GSJ1973 said:


> I speak Aussie.
> 
> RRP = MSRP
> 
> $4995 AUD = $4360 USD


Holy ****, well proves the point you can buy a $400 disc brake model from any manufacturers, replace stuff like the seat post, handle bars etc with carbon, custom wheels, shortened cranks, get XTR and Thomson and have a cheaper, better bike


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is some raw data.

Approximate retail prices (not street price) and weights (approx)


You could drop $1000 bucks alone using straight XT (they already use the XT cassette). Use the right sized and still technically very good RST fork for another $400 savings and the retail price now dips below $3k. The main advantage of XTR is weight. Full XT does gain 1 lbs over XTR and SLX is 1.4 lbs same for same.

So here are your tradeoffs;
*XTR/SID = $4360 (mind you a 26" fork, cranks too long)
XT/RST = $2704 (1 lbs heavier, cranks too long)
SLX/RST = $2435 (1.4 lbs heavier, cranks too long)*


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

GSJ1973 said:


> Cheap. Strong. Light. Pick two. What are you willing to pay for a good 24" wheel bike and how much would it ideally weigh? It seems like everyone wants a good 24" bike that weights 23 pounds and not pay over $500 for one. All the research and time I can tell you it will not happen. The Scott Scale Jr. RC at $1050 seems the best bet so far.


I agree with the Scott Scale Jr. RC! Scott Scale $892.50 (my negotiated price), +$525 for a new XT drive train, 1X cranks, RST fork = 21.8 lbs for me.  Or I should say my son.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Much more cost effective options for weight reduction of the XTR bike; 

It come with lower-end specialized wire bead tires that probably weigh around 600gr each (interpolating from listed weights of the same 26 and 29" tires). Put on a pair of folding bead 24" Schwalbe Rocket Rons (440gr ea) and you immediately save 320gr of rotating weight. 

Equip with v-brakes instead of disks, saves over one pound. 

Ditch the 2X crankset for a 1X drivetrain, saves weight and cost of the front derailleur, shifter and cables. 

I find it disappointing that even a big company like specialized couldn't (or did not bother to) pressure their various suppliers to produce a high performance 1200gr, 24" suspension fork.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

stom_m3 said:


> Here is some raw data.


Geez, might as well go full SLX or even the new Deore. I've got a friend that just got a Santa Cruz with full Deore group and Deore clutch derailleur. Its every bit as good as my 3 year old XT stuff if not better. Actually the M615 disc brakes crush the old XT's!


----------



## Wveddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks pretty cool. There are hundreds of builds basically doing this exact thing for cheaper, but if you have more money than time go for it. I personally liked building mine and hand picking parts. I think the SID is awesome, but the newer SIDS are actually heavier than the older 28mm ones. At least you could strip the bike for parts and move everything to 26" frame in 2yrs (or less).


----------



## LosAngeles (Aug 21, 2011)

The Link is not working for me.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

It was a special edition, and must be done as it no longer is on the website.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

GSJ1973 said:


> It was a special edition, and must be done as it no longer is on the website.


They suckered someone into buying the 2 they built.


----------



## LosAngeles (Aug 21, 2011)

I was at incycle Pasadena yesterday and they had one there. Cool bike but crazy price 4,000


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Specialized Bicycle Components
for 1600 you get something with an air fork and XT 2x10
Yes you could make something cheaper from dumpster parts...


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

I just do not get why people put front derailleur on kids bikes, or 165mm cranks for that matter


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> Specialized Bicycle Components
> for 1600 you get something with an air fork and XT 2x10
> Yes you could make something cheaper from dumpster parts...


It doesn't take dumpster parts. 24inch air fork is $200. The Cannadale 24 inch race bikes are $550 with an Air Shock. Race 24 Girl's

That's what I'm getting my daughter and putting disc on and a better drivetrain on. I can guarantee that it will end up a hell of a lot cheaper and better in the end.

Already went down the same route for my son with a Marin Bayview Trail.

That's a parent with too much money bike Specialized put out.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

clarkrw3 said:


> I just do not get why people put front derailleur on kids bikes, or 165mm cranks for that matter


Why not? My kids use the FD just fine. I think too many people under estimate what a child is capable of. The cranks I agree, had them shortened for my kids.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> Why not? My kids use the FD just fine. I think too many people under estimate what a child is capable of. The cranks I agree, had them shortened for my kids.


Agreed, a lot of walking would happen if my son didn't have a front derailleur and bailout gears!

165mm cranks are too long, especially when the inseam of most kids is just 24-26" riding 24 inch bikes!


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

If anyone needs, Thorn out of the uk makes triple cranks as short as 150mm. I was going to get short cranks drilled but the guy in the US that does it wouldn't sell me the size cranks I wanted, if at all. Talk about righteous! Anyways, between contracting a local machine shop to drill some s600 cranks and the Thorns, it would come out to roughly the similar pricing sans the rings, which I would most likely change out anyways.

Thorn 104/64 PCD Triple Crankset MK2 - Black - £49.99


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

thesmokingman said:


> If anyone needs, Thorn out of the uk makes triple cranks as short as 150mm. I was going to get short cranks drilled but the guy in the US that does it wouldn't sell me the size cranks I wanted, if at all. Talk about righteous! Anyways, between contracting a local machine shop to drill some s600 cranks and the Thorns, it would come out to roughly the similar pricing sans the rings, which I would most likely change out anyways.
> 
> Thorn 104/64 PCD Triple Crankset MK2 - Black - £49.99


What size were you looking for?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> What size were you looking for?


I wanted 145mm which is actually shorter than the stock cranks but apparently that was too much to ask for. Ironically, I didn't ask for his opinion but he tried shoving it down my you know what regardless.

For those interested, any local machine shop can handle a simple task like this. I just chose to buy a retail product in the exact length I wanted instead modding something else.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

thesmokingman said:


> I wanted 145mm which is actually shorter than the stock cranks but apparently that was too much to ask for. Ironically, I didn't ask for his opinion but he tried shoving it down my you know what regardless.
> 
> For those interested, any local machine shop can handle a simple task like this. I just chose to buy a retail product in the exact length I wanted instead modding something else.


Was that SRAM S600 MTB crankarms Shortened ? He was great to work with on both cranks I've had him work on. He even has them listed down to 95mm.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> Was that SRAM S600 MTB crankarms Shortened ? He was great to work with on both cranks I've had him work on. He even has them listed down to 95mm.


I asked for price, availability as directed on his page. I mentioned it was for my son's bike, some of his specs. The first reply was more like an ultimatum, he said he would only sell me a 135mm crankset and if I didn't like it I could try some shop in England. 
What the five? Who does this guy think he is? Putting aside his pretentiousness, but to mislead ppl on a goose chase when any local shop can handle drilling, tapping, and facing two holes? Shakes head...


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

thesmokingman said:


> I asked for price, availability as directed on his page. I mentioned it was for my son's bike, some of his specs. The first reply was more like an ultimatum, he said he would only sell me a 135mm crankset and if I didn't like it I could try some shop in England.
> What the five? Who does this guy think he is? Putting aside his pretentiousness, but to mislead ppl on a goose chase when any local shop can handle drilling, tapping, and facing two holes? Shakes head...


I wonder if he's had too many of 'those' customers ordering a size against his advice and then complaining afterwards.

My experience was the polar opposite. Bought a shortened crank for my son, had several emails back and forth about size, rings and BB and I went a little longer since I knew the bike would last a few years.
Sent the stock cranks from my daughters Shred 2-0 to him to be shortened. Once he got them, he told me what the shortest the arm would allow and we went from there.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

he did me up a pair of s-600s in 85mm for my 3 yr old.

great work. sucks that the q-factor is gawd awful (hardly his fault).

im even thinking of buying some 130s from him.


----------

